# [solved] postfix virtual email forwarding => spam

## nowrap

hallo!

ich habe postfix nach dem Leitfaden zum virtuellen Mailhosting System mit Postfix eingerichtet.

email adressen aus der virtual table und domains aus virtual_mailbox_domains werden auch korrekt weitergeleitet und alle anderen geblockt.

soweit so gut.

allerdings werden die weitergeleiteten emails von GMX als spam deklariert.

mail@gmx.net schickt an mail@meinedomain.de

diese mail wird weitergeleitet an mail2@gmx.net => SPAM

X-GMX-Antispam: 4 (From mass domain over foreign mail server)

postfix versendet nun ja eine mail von gmx, wenn ich es richtig verstehe.

eigentlich müsste hier ein rewrite stattfinden, so das postfix eigentlich eine mail@meindomain.de email versendet, oder?

leider habe ich mittels google nicht wirklich was brauchbares gefunden, da meine suchbegriffe wohl zu unscharf waren.

grüsse

.nowrapLast edited by nowrap on Mon Jun 18, 2007 11:16 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## b3cks

Kannst du mal den Header einer solch als Spam deklarierten E-Mail posten?

----------

## nowrap

```
From - Sat Jun 16 12:00:27 2007

X-Mozilla-Status: 0001

X-Mozilla-Status2: 00000000

Return-Path: <email@gmx.net>

X-Flags: 1001

Delivered-To: GMX delivery to email@gmx.net

Received: (qmail invoked by alias); 16 Jun 2007 10:00:21 -0000

Received: from static-meine-ip.inaddr.intergenia.de (EHLO meinpostfix.vserver.de) [IP]

  by mx0.gmx.net (mx090) with SMTP; 16 Jun 2007 12:00:21 +0200

Received: from mail.gmx.net (mail.gmx.net [213.165.64.20])

   by meinpostfix.vserver.de (Postfix) with SMTP id 26C298CC83B4

   for <email@meinedomain.de>; Sat, 16 Jun 2007 11:59:20 +0200 (CEST)

Received: (qmail invoked by alias); 16 Jun 2007 10:00:17 -0000

Received: from dslb-ip.pools.arcor-ip.net (EHLO [127.0.0.1]) [IP]

  by mail.gmx.net (mp006) with SMTP; 16 Jun 2007 12:00:17 +0200

X-Authenticated: #515643

Message-ID: <4673B4B0.5090108@gmx.com>

Date: Sat, 16 Jun 2007 12:00:16 +0200

From: Mein Name <email@gmx.net>

User-Agent: Thunderbird 2.0.0.4 (Windows/20070604)

MIME-Version: 1.0

To:  email@meinedomain.de

Subject: test

X-Enigmail-Version: 0.95.0

Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1

Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit

X-GMX-Antivirus: 0 (no virus found)

X-GMX-Antispam: 4 (From mass domain over foreign mail server)

X-GMX-UID: 4vA5AQ0ka2A6CF/oMHQy+TkyOWhhaodB
```

dies ist der anonymisierte header solch einer email.

habe sie via thunderbird von meiner gmx email an meine domain email verschickt:

1. von arcor dsl zu gmx

2. gmx liefert sie an mein postfix aus

3. postfix forwarded sie wieder an gmx

4. gmx klassifiziert sie als spam

hintergrund für das ganze ist, dass ich gern ein zentrales email account hätte (gmx) ohne pop3 oder imap auf meinem server zu brauchen.

(alternative wäre halt pop3 und gmx die emails abholen zu lassen, wenn ich alle emails in einem account auf dem server zusammen fassen würde. allerdings habe ich auch weiterleitungen an email adressen, die nicht mir gehören.)

grüsse

.nowrap

// EDIT

habe per google folgenden config parameter gefunden "expand_owner_alias". dieser soll dies bewirken.

die andere option wäre ein anderer MTA, der sowas einfacher kann?

----------

## b3cks

Ich denke mal das Problem wird sein, dass bei deinem MTA keine richtige Weiterleitung stattfindet (Wobei eine neue E-Mail erzeugt wird!), sondern eher eine Umleitung der Mail. Dein Postfix erkennt anhand seiner Aliases, dass die E-Mail nicht lokal zugestellt wird, sondern an einen anderen Mailserver geht, nämlich GMX bzw. an die Adresse addy@gmx.de. GMX nimmt die E-Mail auch brav an, erkennt aber, dass die Mail eigentlich für mail@deinedomain.tld bestimmt ist, weil dies im Header der Mail (Envelope) steht. Somit sieht es so aus, als sei die Mail ein Fake und somit Spam.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden haben, sorgt der Parameter expand_owner_alias = yes  dafür, dass die E-Mail-Adresse im Envelope der E-Mail angepasst wird, also auf addy@gmx.de. Somit sollte GMX auch keinen Verdacht mehr schöpfen.

----------

## nowrap

damit funktioniert es, ist allerdings auch etwas aufwendiger zu konfigurieren.

die weiterzuleitenden mails werden nun erst an den "lokalen" server relayed und dann weiter zum empfänger.

durch das owner-alias wird der header so verändert, dass die mails vom "lokalen" server weiterversendet wurden.

daran stört sich GMX dann nicht mehr.

----------

## b3cks

Mein ich doch.  :Very Happy: 

Dann mach bitte ein [SOLVED] in den Titel, wenn das Problem somit für Dich gelöst ist.

----------

## nowrap

erledigt und danke

----------

